#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Herbs from the inside

## Newyearschild

Does anyone of you got a good example for one or several herbs that are easy to grow indoors when fall and winter comes knocking?  :Smile:  So they should survive and thrive in room temprature and won't need too much sunlight.

They are going to serve as tea brewing ingredients and also magick and ritual use. One prime example is stinging nettle. 

Thank you for your time and answers!

----------


## Newyearschild

Thank you all so much for the great tips!  :Smile: 

I'll have to go and buy some basil one day when I have a day off from my work. But one funny thing is that I planted 5 lemon seeds from 2 lemons I bought from the grocery store, and 3 of them actually grew shoots O_O and now they have been separated into their own small pots so they have the room and maximum possibility to thrive. It's really exciting to see what it will become of them ^^ I will continue to post on this topic so you guys can follow the seedlings in their journey.

----------


## dragonash_1

The Basil plant is one of the chiefly worshipped plant here in India and as Mrs. Peel outlined, yes, it is easily grown indoors and requires less sunlight too. However, along with Basil, here is a list of herbs and plants that can be grown indoors:

15 Herbs that will grow well together in a small dish garden, are flavourful and/or medicinal:

•Basil, Ocimum basilicum
•Parsley, Petroselinum crispum 
•Sage, Salvia officinalis
•Greek Oregano, Origanum vulgare hirtum
•Sweet Marjoram, Origanum majorana 
•Chervil, Anthrisus cerefolium
•Chives, Allium schoenoprasum
•Thyme, Thymus vulgaris
•French Tarragon, Artemisia dracunculus
•Lemon Balm, Melissa officinalis
•Catnip, Nepeta cataria 
•Rosemary, Rosmarinus officinalis
•Summer Savory, Satureja hortensis 
•Lavender, Lavandula officinalis
•Feverfew, Tanacetum parthenium


In larger dish gardens, such as a galvanised bucket, grow no more than three of the following herbs, as these can become quite large:

•Hyssop, Hyssopus officinalis
•Lavender, Lavandula officinalis
•Pineapple Sage, Salvia elegans
•Lemon Verbena, Aloysia triphylla 
•Feverfew, Tanacetum parthenium
•Echinacea, Echinacea angustifolia
•Valerian, Valeriana officinalis
•Bergamot, Monarda dydima 
•Aloe, Aloe vera
•Spearmint, Mentha spicata
•Peppermint, Mentha piperita
•Catnip, Nepeta cataria 
•Purple Sage, Salvia officinalis 'Purpurea'
•Lemon Balm, Melissa officinalis
•Oregano, Origanum vulgare 

Courtesy: www.growingraw.com

----------

